# Fungal Infection of the Lungs



## Cariont (Jan 3, 2022)

Hello, I'm trying to find out why I've had 2 cats that I have had to put down due to fungal infections of their lungs. I have a 3rd cat that has shown no signs at all. I am so devasted and at a loss as to why or how this could have happened to two of my 3 cats when the other hasn't shown any signs. I'm just trying to track down some answers and am hoping someone else may have some insight on this concern.

Thanks, Carion


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

There are several types of fungal infections, some of them treatable. Your vet should have covered this extensively, especially when you lost your second cat from this.


----------



## Cariont (Jan 3, 2022)

marie73 said:


> There are several types of fungal infections, some of them treatable. Your vet should have covered this extensively, especially when you lost your second cat from this.


Thank you, the first cat that this happened to my vet was so concerned and confused that he took it upon himself to do an autopsy. He confirmed that it was a type that had little to no success in treating and living through it. The second, my vet retired, and I had to go to the animal ER. Her lungs were so bad and she was struggling to breathe that we decided to put her down. I was devasted!! The really weird part is that both of them were 3 years old. I guess I will never know but I am scared to death to try and bring another kitty in without knowing if there is something at my house doing this. Thank you again for taking time to respond.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Hello C. I'm very sorry for your loss. Here's an article that might help explain things. As Marie said, there are different types of infections, but this may give you a general idea.









Histoplasmosis in Cats | VCA Animal Hospital


Histoplasmosis is an infection caused by histoplasma, a fungus found in moist soils and especially prevalent around the Ohio, Mississippi, Missouri, and St. Lawrence Rivers, as well as the southern Great Lakes. Fungal spores are inhaled or ingested and cause infection in many sites including the...




vcahospitals.com


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Is there any chance that there is something in your home environment that could cause this?
No doubt you have already looked into this, but just thought I would mention it in case.
sometimes there are mold spores in crevasses in our homes that we have no idea are there...

So sorry this happened, and wishing you the best of luck finding answers.


----------

